# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Horrific Palestinian Attack in Jerusalem Kills Three Americans

## RMNIXON

*Palestinians kill 4 in Jerusalem synagogue attack

**JERUSALEM (AP)  Two Palestinian cousins armed with meat cleavers and a gun stormed a Jerusalem synagogue during morning prayers Tuesday, killing four people in the city's bloodiest attack in years. Police killed the attackers in a shootout.
*
The attack ratcheted up fears of sustained violence in a city already on edge amid soaring tensions over its most contested holy site.

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu vowed to "respond harshly," describing the attack as a "cruel murder of Jews who came to pray and were killed by despicable murderers." He immediately ordered the demolition of the attackers' homes, as well as homes of Palestinians who carried out several other recent attacks.

*Police said the dead worshippers were three Americans and a Briton, and that all held dual Israeli citizenship. The attack occurred in Har Nof, an ultra-Orthodox neighborhood that has a large population of English-speaking immigrants.
*
*The U.S. Consulate in Jerusalem identified the Americans as Aryeh Kupinsky, Cary William Levine and Mosheh Twersky.*


http://apnews.myway.com/article/2014...91df47377.html

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-18-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014),Rutabaga (11-18-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

Obama:

*President Obama has responded to today's terrorist attack on a synagogue in Jerusalem in which four Israeli Jews attending morning prayers condemning the attack, and stating that "the majority of Palestinians" want peace.*

In a statement delivered to the White House press pool, President Obama responded to the attack by declaring that "too many Palestinians have died," as well as Israelis, in the struggle between the state of Israel and the terrorist group Hamas and its affiliates, including the internationally active Muslim Brotherhood. "At this difficult time," the President told reports, "I think it's important for both Palestinians and Israelis to try to work together to lower tensions and reject violence."

"We have to remind ourselves that the majority of Palestinians and Israelis overwhelmingly want peace," the statement concludes, before the President begins remarks on the Ebola crisis in West Africa. The President did not take questions.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2...ians-Have-Died



*"Afterward the shocking incident there were scenes of chilling celebration as a woman in Gaza threw sweets into the crowd and masked Palestinian men posed in triumph with axes - the weapons used in the massacre."*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3JS7Cd8wq

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-18-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'm sorry, i sometimes try to understand them, but these muslims are half wild predatory beasts!

When you burst into a gathering of peaceful people at prayer with meat cleavers and kill four of them, you are no longer a human being.

But when your fellow-muslims take to the streets of Gaza to party and some of them pass around trays of candy in celebration...calling them animals is an injustice to animals!!!

Sad to say, there are more than one on this very forum--who laughably insist on calling themselves 'Christian'--who would smile with great satisfaction at this story, thinking those damn Jews got what was coming to them.

----------

curvy_goddess (11-19-2014),DonGlock26 (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-18-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014),Rutabaga (11-18-2014),Sheldonna (11-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu vowed to "respond harshly," describing the attack as a "cruel murder of Jews who came to pray and were killed by despicable murderers." He immediately ordered the demolition of the attackers' homes, as well as homes of Palestinians who carried out several other recent attacks.


Aw....nothing despicable about these murders though, huh?

https://www.google.com/search?q=dead...w=1497&bih=696

----------


## Roadmaster

> Aw....nothing despicable about these murders though, huh?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dead...w=1497&bih=696


They knew it would stir trouble with the west bank when they started stealing people land and houses. Shooting young men for trying to stop them, running over small children. This is what they want, every time they fight back their prime  minister takes the house not on the list of the ones and destroys it. Locks up family members that have nothing to do with the attacks. They are not going to be happy over there until a lot of blood is shed. They found a Palestine bus driver with a noose around his neck dead right before this.  The west bank was calm no trouble until they started taking again.

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014),Rutabaga (11-18-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

> Obama:
> 
> *President Obama has responded to today's terrorist attack on a synagogue in Jerusalem in which four Israeli Jews attending morning prayers condemning the attack, and stating that "the majority of Palestinians" want peace.*
> 
> In a statement delivered to the White House press pool, President Obama responded to the attack by declaring that "too many Palestinians have died," as well as Israelis, in the struggle between the state of Israel and the terrorist group Hamas and its affiliates, including the internationally active Muslim Brotherhood. "At this difficult time," the President told reports, "I think it's important for both Palestinians and Israelis to try to work together to lower tensions and reject violence."
> 
> "We have to remind ourselves that the majority of Palestinians and Israelis overwhelmingly want peace," the statement concludes, before the President begins remarks on the Ebola crisis in West Africa. The President did not take questions.
> 
> *"Afterward the shocking incident there were scenes of chilling celebration as a woman in Gaza threw sweets into the crowd and masked Palestinian men posed in triumph with axes - the weapons used in the massacre."*


*
*Notice that in his reaction to the news that 'Palestinians' murdered praying Jews in a synagogue Obama is careful to mention that _'too many Palestinians have died'_ and never actually condemns the murders of Israelis.  He claims that 'Palestinians want peace', effectively ignoring the slaughter by Palestinian butchers and, of course, drawing a moral equivalency between Jews fighting back in self defense against an implacable, intractable enemy that constantly vows to wipe their little country off the face of the earth and the murdering 'Palestinians'.  

The dreary moral equivalence ploy used by Obama and other Jew haters (excuse me. 'Zionist'-haters)  that equates Israelis fighting off multiple enemies who cowardly murder women, children and even people praying in a synagogue with the 'Palestinians' that murder Jews with abandon then celebrate the butchery are subtly defended by our president and, unfortunately, some Americans who seem to be convinced that Jews, er, 'Zionists' are the cause of all the world's problems and any support for Israel is akin to supporting Satan or is it Obama or is it being a 'statist'?  

The silly accusations from the 'anti-Zionist' crew (they wouldn't _dream_ of being anti-Semites, noooooo) based on others support for Israel, the only democracy in the Middle East and a U.S. ally for over six decades expose the folly of those, like Obama, that tacitly ignore Palestinian butchery but are quick to point out any act of Israeli aggression that costs Palestinian lives, as if this tribal conflict that is really a six-decade proxy war should only produce Jewish dead, which are apparently expendable.  But let a Palestinian child be killed by an Israeli bomb...tears flow and hands are wrung over the terrible, evil Joos killing children.  As if the Palestinians were innocent lambs.  The hypocrisy is tiresome and the penchant  of Obama to give Palestinian savagery short shrift  and play the moral equivalency game to deflect the horror of some Arab savagery against Jews  is not only obvious but indicative of his great concern for marauding Muslims but disdain for Jews who die at the bloody hands of 'Palestinians'.  

*Jim*

----------

RMNIXON (11-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Next stop is Jordan and Jerusalem.

----------


## Invayne

> They knew it would stir trouble with the west bank when they started stealing people land and houses. Shooting young men for trying to stop them, running over small children. This is what they want, every time they fight back their prime  minister takes the house not on the list of the ones and destroys it. Locks up family members that have nothing to do with the attacks. They are not going to be happy over there until a lot of blood is shed. They found a Palestine bus driver with a noose around his neck dead right before this.  The west bank was calm no trouble until they started taking again.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Self defense....LOLOL!

----------


## Rutabaga

killing in the name of god is....

what?

hey!  to all you self described religious believers, i have a message from god for you..


"knock it off!!!!"

"you dont want to make me come down there!"

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-20-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

The Pals, once again, prove that they are animals.




> *A Palestinian woman scatters sweets as she celebrates with others an attack on a Jerusalem synagogue*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2838891/This-cruel-murder-Jews-came-pray-Thousands-gather-grief-four-rabbis-massacred-fanatics-Jerusalem-synagogue-axe-attack-laid-rest.html

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-18-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-20-2014),RMNIXON (11-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

If I was harassed and terrorized everyday, had my land and home stolen, and my children murdered, I'd probably celebrate also!

----------


## DonGlock26

> If I was harassed and terrorized everyday, had my land and home stolen, and my children murdered, I'd probably celebrate also!


I guess, if a native American beheads you, we'll all shrug.

----------

Daily Bread (11-21-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *In Gaza and the West Bank, it is traditional to celebrate successful acts of mass murder by passing out sweets:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.powerlineblog.com/archive...em-murders.php

----------


## Roadmaster

> If I was harassed and terrorized everyday, had my land and home stolen, and my children murdered, I'd probably celebrate also!


 I have been reading just not putting it here. It usually takes at least  three attacks on the pals before they stab back. Then they are labeled terrorist. If it was the other way around, I would be supporting the other. It's not one sided over there. Not saying the other never starts but here lately it's been mostly the ones who call themselves Jews starting as far as killing.

----------


## Invayne

> I guess, if a native American beheads you, we'll all shrug.


Don't know why they would do that. If the government terrorized them today like they have in the past, I would be standing with them, not my government.  :Smile:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Don't know why they would do that. If the government terrorized them today like they have in the past, I would be standing with them, not my government.


Why not? You are on their land.

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (11-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why not? You are on their land.


 Well that's the problem it's not their land. They didn't win that in the war. They are using courts to steal land.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

So what kind of candy did you have today, Invayne?

----------

Daily Bread (11-21-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Where's the rest of The Legion Of Darkness cheering these heroic Pals on?

----------


## Invayne

> Why not? You are on their land.


The Indians in my hometown are trying to take their land back. I wish they could win, but I doubt they will.

http://www.vice.com/read/this-tribe-...e-hamptons-903

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Maybe the Welsh should take back Britain too.

----------


## Invayne

> So what kind of candy did you have today, Invayne?


No candy...just pretzels.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

History moves on.  You gotta let sleeping dogs lie. Irredentism causes wars.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well that's the problem it's not their land. They didn't win that in the war. They are using courts to steal land.


Jerusalem wasn't captured by the IDF? Have you told Jordan?

----------


## RMNIXON

> *I'm sorry, i sometimes try to understand them, but these muslims are half wild predatory beasts!*



What is with The Meat Cleaver?

It seems to be a trend with these people on the attack.

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (11-18-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The Indians in my hometown are trying to take their land back. I wish they could win, but I doubt they will.
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/this-tribe-...e-hamptons-903


They may start by skinning you alive and using your logic, they would be right to. 

Why don't you take the moral high road and return from whence your ancestors came.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Maybe the Welsh should take back Britain too.


Imagine the wealth that the Celts could get back.

I'm a double-dipper. I'm part Cherokee and part Dumnonian (Celtic Cornwall, England -Land's End).

I guess I could play polo with Invane and Roadmaster's heads and be justified by the rule of stolen land, but I'd be merciful.




> *Dumnonia is the Latinised name for the Brythonic kingdom in Sub-Roman Britain between the late 4th and late 8th centuries, in what is now the more westerly parts of South West England.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumnonia

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (11-18-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *
> *Notice that in his reaction to the news that 'Palestinians' murdered praying Jews in a synagogue Obama is careful to mention that _'too many Palestinians have died'_ and never actually condemns the murders of Israelis.  He claims that 'Palestinians want peace', effectively ignoring the slaughter by Palestinian butchers and, of course, drawing a moral equivalency between Jews fighting back in self defense against an implacable, intractable enemy that constantly vows to wipe their little country off the face of the earth and the murdering 'Palestinians'.



Not only did Obama shift the subject, but did it rather quickly as if the script was prepared before hand!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jerusalem wasn't captured by the IDF? Have you told Jordan?


 You can't win a war and have a line then use the IDF to terrorize the other parts where they have no guns. Even the temple is still owed by Jordan. They didn't win the whole country and it is not theirs to steal. But it is the people they are stealing from with their guns that you call terrorist. The Christians farmers, the Palestine's that they had no trouble with in the west bank, many in other parts. I don't support wrong. That's like Mexico coming in and saying they are taking Texas. When the Texans fight back you call them terrorist.

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The West Bank would be The Independent State Of Palestine by now if they had foresworn terrorism long ago.

Palestinians have the WORST instincts and judgement of any group of people i know of. They seem always to make bad decisions that backfire on them.

----------


## Invayne

> They may start by skinning you alive and using your logic, they would be right to. 
> 
> Why don't you take the moral high road and return from whence your ancestors came.


Why don't you stop with this lame comparison?

----------


## DonGlock26

> You can't win a war and have a line then use the IDF to terrorize the other parts where they have no guns. Even the temple is still owed by Jordan. They didn't win the whole country and it is not theirs to steal. But it is the people they are stealing from with their guns that you call terrorist. The Christians farmers, the Palestine's that they had no trouble with in the west bank, many in other parts. I don't support wrong. That's like Mexico coming in and saying they are taking Texas. When the Texans fight back you call them terrorist.


You've got it ass backwards. The Israelis took the city and were merciful. They didn't put the Pals to the sword and they didn't turn the Dome of the Rock into a synagogue. 

When Muslims took the Hagia Sophia in Constantinople, they promptly turned it into a mosque. The Dome of the Rock is a similar act of desecration. That's how Muslims roll.

These are the fiends that you are defending. Did you know that Islamic hosts invaded Europe from the east as far as the very gates of Vienna and from the west as far as central France? 

Do you realize that the Middle East was largely Christian before the Muslims invaded? Do you think they were kindly???

----------



----------


## Invayne

> You can't win a war and have a line then use the IDF to terrorize the other parts where they have no guns. Even the temple is still owed by Jordan. They didn't win the whole country and it is not theirs to steal. But it is the people they are stealing from with their guns that you call terrorist. The Christians farmers, the Palestine's that they had no trouble with in the west bank, many in other parts. I don't support wrong. That's like Mexico coming in and saying they are taking Texas. When the Texans fight back you call them terrorist.


That's alright, when the Chinese invade us I'm sure all of these folks won't try to defend themselves. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

> These are the fiends that you are defending


 The only ones I have are Christians and ones that call themselves Jews that are Christians and Arab Christians. Their land is also being stolen. They are only allowed to visit places twice a year. Have to leave Israel to get married, are second class citizens. They see things a lot clearer than you.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014),Invayne (11-18-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Islamofascists are the 21st century's vehicles for evil as the communists and fascists were fir the 20th.

Both the communists and the fascists had their enthusiastic fan base in the free world. So do the islamofascists today, and on this very forum.

Evil cleaves to evil.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> The only ones I have are Christians and ones that call themselves Jews that are Christians and Arab Christians. Their land is also being stolen. They are only allowed to visit places twice a year. Have to leave Israel to get married, are second class citizens. They see things a lot clearer than you.


Citation from respectable sources, please?

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's alright, when the Chinese invade us I'm sure all of these folks won't try to defend themselves.


 And that's what they are doing invading, stealing, killing and people are supporting it. These people claim my Bible or His Word told them it was their land and they have convinced in their scheme Christians that don't understand the Bible of it. That land doesn't belong to them.  He said those old are wiped away but the don't listen to Him.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014),Invayne (11-18-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> That's alright, when the Chinese invade us I'm sure all of these folks won't try to defend themselves.


Given the kind of 'person' you've proven yourself to be on this forum i have to assume you'd be an enthusiastic collaborator and turn in all your neighbors.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's alright, when the Chinese invade us I'm sure all of these folks won't try to defend themselves.


 Trust me if they came out tomorrow and said the Red sea would part, people would be looking for it to happen and would be telling them to get ready to cross applauding them.

----------


## Invayne

> Given the kind of 'person' you've proven yourself to be on this forum i have to assume you'd be an enthusiastic collaborator and turn in all your neighbors.


Yeah, and you know what they say about "assuming"...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Let's never forget that the 'Liberated Palestine' the Pals are fighting for stretches all the way to the Mediterranean. 

They want a Judenrein region.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

Maybe they will laugh and hand out sweets when they see their homes bulldozed to rubble.  That's an appropriate way to deal with martyrs.  They are dead and beyond justice but their families, the ones who encouraged martyrdom can and should pay.

----------

Jim Scott (11-19-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

If they would bulldoze the Jewish groups who do the same, I would be for it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> You can't win a war and have a line then use the IDF to terrorize the other parts where they have no guns. Even the temple is still owed by Jordan. They didn't win the whole country and it is not theirs to steal. But it is the people they are stealing from with their guns that you call terrorist. The Christians farmers, the Palestine's that they had no trouble with in the west bank, many in other parts. I don't support wrong. That's like Mexico coming in and saying they are taking Texas. When the Texans fight back you call them terrorist.


How else do you keep the terrorist Muslims at bay? The Israelis live in the ultimate bad neighborhood. They've lost their lands several times in the past few thousand years. 

I thought we took Texas and California, etc. from Mexico? Don't they have a right to take it back by force and slaughter American children according to your logic???

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The only ones I have are Christians and ones that call themselves Jews that are Christians and Arab Christians. Their land is also being stolen. They are only allowed to visit places twice a year. Have to leave Israel to get married, are second class citizens. They see things a lot clearer than you.


Are they murdering Jews? Is the IDF shelling them?

You are only giving half the story.




> There are nine officially recognised churches for the purposes of marriage. These are the Greek Orthodox, Roman Catholic (Latin rite), Armenian Apostolic, Armenian Catholic, Syrian Catholic, Chaldean (Uniate),Melkite Greek Catholic, Maronite and Syrian Orthodox churches.[_citation needed_]
> In 1970, the Anglican Church was included with these recognised churches. At the same time, special arrangements for the recognition of marriage were made between the State of Israel and the Lutheran,Ethiopian Orthodox, and Coptic Orthodox churches.
> Christians may seek official separations or divorces, depending on the denomination, through ecclesiastical courts.[
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marriag...stian_churches


Now, how many churches are in Saudi Arabia? Can Jews and Christians go to Mecca?

----------


## Roadmaster

> How else do you keep the terrorist Muslims at bay?


 They didn't have any problems with them on the west bank. They are being provoked into violence. The Jews only use 20% of the land they do own but the resources are what they are after trying to overtake others. Just like they wanted Syria weakened because they stole land from them. A person would have to be blind not to see what they do. And every time they do this they claim people don't want them to exist, no people are tired of them stealing because they know they have America backing.

----------

Invayne (11-19-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> They knew it would stir trouble with the west bank when they started stealing people land and houses. Shooting young men for trying to stop them, running over small children. This is what they want, every time they fight back their prime  minister takes the house not on the list of the ones and destroys it. Locks up family members that have nothing to do with the attacks. They are not going to be happy over there until a lot of blood is shed. They found a Palestine bus driver with a noose around his neck dead right before this.  The west bank was calm no trouble until they started taking again.


They want the Jews DEAD.

The Palestinians are not on the side of right except by Islamic dogma and mind programming.

Some of you would say, "yeah, and so what???"

----------


## Roadmaster

> Now, how many churches are in Saudi Arabia? Can Jews and Christians go to Mecca?


 I can't stand Saudi Arabia, all churches and theirs have been destroyed but Israel and America are their allies.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> They didn't have any problems with them on the west bank. They are being provoked into violence. The Jews only use 20% of the land they do own but the resources are what they are after trying to overtake others. Just like they wanted Syria weakened because they stole land from them. A person would have to be blind not to see what they do. And every time they do this they claim people don't want them to exist, no people are tired of them stealing because they know they have America backing.


One side wants the other side DEAD.

That invalidates any moral argument for the Palestinians.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I can't stand Saudi Arabia, all churches and theirs have been destroyed but Israel and America are their allies.


Who else hates Saudi Arabia?

Iran?

----------


## Roadmaster

> They want the Jews DEAD.
> 
> The Palestinians are not on the side of right except by Islamic dogma and mind programming.
> 
> Some of you would say, "yeah, and so what???"


 Right except anyone not a Jew over there you call Palestine's. They just killed a young man from America that was a Christian defending his home. They have burnt Churches, Bibles, attacked preachers, and I watch the court rooms where they steal land. Don't tell me these are innocent in this. Sell that to the ones who don't know people over there. Christians can't even get married there, they have to go to another country and come back.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> how else do you keep the terrorist muslims at bay? The israelis live in the ultimate bad neighborhood. They've lost their lands several times in the past few thousand years. 
> 
> I thought we took texas and california, etc. From mexico? *don't they have a right to take it back by force and slaughter american children according to your logic???*


*Brilliant!*

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roadmaster

Christians over there are in a wolf den and they don't know it.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Right except anyone not a Jew over there you call Palestine's. They just killed a young man from America that was a Christian defending his home. They have burnt Churches, Bibles, attacked preachers, and I watch the court rooms where they steal land. Don't tell me these are innocent in this. Sell that to the ones who don't know people over there. Christians can't even get married there, they have to go to another country and come back.


You know how to stop it but you don't want to consider that** solution!

Huh?

 :Wink: 

LOLOL


**Declaring peace with Israel and recognizing their right to exist in peace.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Christians over there are in a wolf den and they don't know it.


Christians and Atheists and Jews and all freedom, justice and Constitution loving loyal Americans here are being infiltrated by Jihadists right under our noses and before our very eyes and *they* don't know it.

I'm grieving for those folks in Israel but the problems going on here as we speak require our urgent attention.

I couldn't possibly imagine an enemy so skillful and full of guile that they could have had individuals discussing the finer points of Hitler's ideology during WWII and expecting to get a sympathetic hearing here in the USA.

You guys amaze me.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Declaring peace with Israel and recognizing their right to exist in peace.


 Israels government doesn't want peace. I know it and so do you. But hey at least they can be proud to call themselves the friendliest gay country. That makes them proud. God is only going to take but so much.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Christians and Atheists and Jews and all freedom, justice and Constitution loving loyal Americans here are being infiltrated by Jihadists right under our noses and before our very eyes and *they* don't know it.
> 
> I'm grieving for those folks in Israel but the problems going on here as we speak require our urgent attention.
> 
> I couldn't possibly imagine an enemy so skillful and full of guile that they could have had individuals discussing the finer points of Hitler's ideology during WWII and expecting to get a sympathetic hearing here in the USA.
> 
> You guys amaze me.


Communist left Jews don't like freedom. How many laws now have they passed in other countries restricting free speech. This year they tried to pass it again here. When it does pass, that will open the door for the Muslims too. I don't like jackals or hyena's.

----------


## fyrenza

> Given the kind of 'person' you've proven yourself to be on this forum i have to assume you'd be an enthusiastic collaborator and turn in all your neighbors.


And "given the kind of 'person' you've proven YOURSELF to be on this forum" ~

you know the kind I mean?

FLOUNCES out, with his tail between his legs,
so fucking pawned that when he dares to weasel his way back in,
he comes in as a SOCK,
in order to RE-troll the people that bitch-slapped his face off?

Yeah.

YOU, pal.

^THAT's^ your "Claim to Fame," 
and the credibility that you bring to any thread/other member that you touch.

----------

Invayne (11-19-2014),Roadmaster (11-18-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Self defense....LOLOL!


You guys look at proportionality as a GOOD thing in war.

It only prolongs the stalemate and does nothing to effectively address the issue of continuing attacks on Israel.

*DIS-*proportionate retaliation has been the ONLY thing which has had any preventive effect on the violence or the violent attempts on Israelis by their murderously hateful Palestinian neighbors.

And notheyaren'tallmurderers...yadda yadda yadda.

They are MOSTLY radical extremists.

----------


## Roadmaster

But not to worry Christians will help them pass the laws here and they cry when Muslims can run over us too. That's what happened in other countries. Christian priest threatened with jail time and fines for preaching. If it was up to both of these the Bible would be banned and they are working on it. They can always count on Christians for help while they smile in your face.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Communist left Jews don't like freedom. How many laws now have they passed in other countries restricting free speech. This year they tried to pass it again here. When it does pass, that will open the door for the Muslims too. I don't like jackals or hyena's.


Hmmmm...

You have been acting all like Obama without telling us what needs to be disclosed.

What is your ideology?

What is your agenda?

Whose flag do you fly?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Israels government doesn't want peace. I know it and so do you. But hey at least they can be proud to call themselves the friendliest gay country. That makes them proud. God is only going to take but so much.


You are wrong.

About me.

About Israel.

About the Palestinians.

See?

All this time I believed you were on the side of good and right.

But you aren't.

The Palestinians want Israelis DEAD.

And they want Israel destroyed.

You support them.

That makes you on the wrong side of the issue.

To think yourself justified in your hatred is amazing and appalling.

----------

Jim Scott (11-19-2014)

----------


## Network

3 Americans and 1 Britton.

Convenient. 

Excuse me while I disbelieve.

----------


## Roadmaster

I just think Christians should buy a tee shirt saying I am not anti-semtic while holding the Bible that they call anti-semtic and the others call for a ban too. Parade down the street and burn them. Get it over already because I am sick of weak Christians. The Churches can do what the others do and hire atheist teachers to teach them their books. Then they can walk down to a platform and apologize for who they offended  for believing Jesus is the only way and turn their backs on Him and deny Him. Because when a Christian call another Christian anti-semtic that is what they believe. They tell themselves it isn't true but they deny Him. It's not what they want to hear but it's the truth.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 3 Americans and 1 Britton.
> 
> Convenient. 
> 
> Excuse me while I disbelieve.


Fake blood....

Hey Network: a cow jumped over the moon.

----------


## Network

> Fake blood....
> 
> Hey Network: a cow jumped over the moon.


4 Westerners and 1 Israeli copper.

Dangling sheep code.

I see you jumped right on top of those WORDS with your Judgement.

You seen a movie lately, besides the fake news you believe?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I just think Christians should buy a tee shirt saying I am not anti-semtic while holding the Bible that they call anti-semtic and the others call for a ban too. Parade down the street and burn them. Get it over already because I am sick of weak Christians. The Churches can do what the others do and hire atheist teachers to teach them their books. Then they can walk down to a platform and apologize for who they offended  for believing Jesus is the only way and turn their backs on Him and deny Him. Because when a Christian call another Christian anti-semtic that is what they believe. They tell themselves it isn't true but they deny Him. It's not what they want to hear but it's the truth.


What brand of Christianity is anti-Israel?

----------


## Network

Muslims and Kaballists should stop fighting and unite as brothers under Satan, their supreme god.


metatrons-cube5.png

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Muslims and Kaballists should stop fighting and unite as brothers under Satan, their supreme god.
> 
> 
> metatrons-cube5.png


I suggest you read two or three books by Gershom Scholem on the Kabbalah. Like Madonna, you seem to know VERY little about it.

----------


## fyrenza

> What brand of Christianity is anti-Israel?


ALL of the Christians are.

Have you read the New Testament,
and what God said about Israel and their land,

and what Jesus said about anyone that wasn't "with Him?"

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I just think Christians should buy a tee shirt saying I am not anti-semtic while holding the Bible that they call anti-semtic and the others call for a ban too. Parade down the street and burn them. Get it over already because I am sick of weak Christians. The Churches can do what the others do and hire atheist teachers to teach them their books. Then they can walk down to a platform and apologize for who they offended  for believing Jesus is the only way and turn their backs on Him and deny Him. Because when a Christian call another Christian anti-semtic that is what they believe. They tell themselves it isn't true but they deny Him. It's not what they want to hear but it's the truth.


Virtually all Baptists, Methodists, Pentacostalists and even Catholics are VERY pro-Israel.

Which one of these are you?

What religion do you profess, roadmaster?

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## Network

> I suggest you read two or three books by Gershom Scholem on the Kabbalah. Like Madonna, you seem to know VERY little about it.


You make it so obvious to whom you give your allegiance.

Just like_ them_.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014),Invayne (11-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Roadmaster, fyrenza, Invayne and the other members of the forum's Legion of Darkness, have concocted their OWN heretical brand of Christianty using the Bible to back up their own hatreds and resentments.

I believe these fringe groups go by the name of 'cults'.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2014),Jim Scott (11-19-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> You make it so obvious to whom you give your allegiance.
> 
> Just like_ them_.


Tim Curry?!?!?! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Network

> Tim Curry?!?!?!


The last bulb on the tree, the Mengele holiday.
The black one, like the bulb with the undead child the Jewish fraud family from sandy hoax presented to the braindead.

Everything written about a bullshit tree cult is just obfuscation from the main point.

point being #hoax

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> The last bulb on the tree, the Mengele holiday.
> The black one, like the bulb with the undead child the Jewish fraud family from sandy hoax presented to the braindead.
> 
> Everything written about a bullshit tree cult is just obfuscation from the main point.
> 
> point being #hoax


If i actually knew what in tarnation you were saying here i'd probably reply that you have no idea what you're talking about....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Ordo ab Ciao???? :Smiley ROFLMAO:  i just noticed that!

----------


## Network

> If i actually knew what in tarnation you were saying here i'd probably reply that you have no idea what you're talking about....


That's right, you don't know. Ciao.

4 Westerners *Targeted* by Jihadis in Jerusalem.

Otherwise the coincidence meter peeks. Doing their job poorly on purpose, even you will catch on at some point.

----------


## Network

I enjoy the new "Crusader" rhetoric from the British-ISIS beheader, don't you?

He called Obama "the dog of Rome" in this last one.  ahaha

----------


## Katzndogz

The occupied land that the pallys want from the Jews is the entirety of Israel.

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (11-19-2014),RMNIXON (11-19-2014)

----------


## Network

Claim the Holy Black Cube of Mecca and put an end to it all!

Hey, look how much that looks like inanimate objects around it, but it's groundkissers.

----------


## Roadmaster

> ALL of the Christians are.
> 
> Have you read the New Testament,
> and what God said about Israel and their land,
> 
> and what Jesus said about anyone that wasn't "with Him?"


Christians would understand if they knew a so called Jew or mans definition of a Jew in heritage that had to stand against their own how hard it is to look them in the eye and say I only follow Jesus and listen to Him only. Ask them how hard it is and see how easy you have it. Now I read His word and no man on this earth can change it and I don't care and will never deny Him for others. I am  in this world and not of it. I don't look for acceptance of this world. What real religion am I, New Jerusalem, my home.

----------


## protectionist

> Claim the Holy Black Cube of Mecca and put an end to it all!
> 
> Hey, look how much that looks like inanimate objects around it, but it's groundkissers.


AKA ass-lifters.  How tempting to one wearing steel-tipped boots.

----------


## fyrenza

Was it @Calypso Jones that said they were telling God to kiss their asses?

----------


## Network

Sionists and Palestinians Unite under your god, the hexagon/cube!

Dogs of Rome. rofl

----------


## Calypso Jones

Jesus said, don't make a spectacle of yourself when you pray.

What do muslims do?  They stick their asses up in the face of God, in the light of day 5Xs, in the middle of the street sometimes.

----------


## Network

They make a pilgrimage to gather around a black cube and cycle counterclockwise.
Like the storm.

Other than that, they have more discipline and morals than the as above so below (cube in the middle) Israeli flagists and those who follow the guy crowned as Christ on Earth are the worst. It's a satanic mockery of the highest proportions, and they created the groundkissers.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'm not going to criticize how some people choose to pray one way or the other. My problem with them isn't their prayer style, it's their penchant for destruction and violence.

----------

curvy_goddess (11-19-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> AKA ass-lifters.  How tempting to one wearing steel-tipped boots.


Just about every religion there either goes out and stands to pray or does this every day.

----------


## DonGlock26

> They didn't have any problems with them on the west bank. They are being provoked into violence. The Jews only use 20% of the land they do own but the resources are what they are after trying to overtake others. Just like they wanted Syria weakened because they stole land from them. A person would have to be blind not to see what they do. And every time they do this they claim people don't want them to exist, no people are tired of them stealing because they know they have America backing.





> west bank terrorist attacks
> 
> *About 1,300,000 results** (0.43 seconds)* *
> *
> 
> 
> *Shin Bet: West Bank terror attacks more than doubled in 2013*
> 
> www.jpost.com/.../Shin-Bet-*West*-*Bank*-*terror*-*attacks*-...
> ...

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> They make a pilgrimage to gather around a black cube and cycle counterclockwise.
> Like the storm.
> 
> Other than that, they have more discipline and morals than the as above so below (cube in the middle) Israeli flagists and those who follow the guy crowned as Christ on Earth are the worst. It's a satanic mockery of the highest proportions, and they created the groundkissers.


The "groundkissers" would cut your head off and consider it a moral good.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Virtually all Baptists, Methodists, Pentacostalists and even Catholics are VERY pro-Israel.
> 
> Which one of these are you?
> 
> What religion do you profess, roadmaster?


Will she deny her sect?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Will she deny her sect?


I suspect she doesn't have one.

Her religion is completely made-up and phony.

She has exactly the same religion as the serial killer Reverend Powell in 'Night if the Hunter':

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Was it @Calypso Jones that said they were telling God to kiss their asses?



If you ask me it is more like a people enslaved and intend the same for all others.

----------

fyrenza (11-21-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Ordo ab Ciao???? i just noticed that!


It could very well be the motto of the Cloward-Piven-esques among us.




> Obama is, after all, the Community Organizer in Chief, who went from being a student to being a teacher of the philosophy and methods of the original community organizer  Saul Alinsky.
> 
> 
> The strategy of forcing political change through orchestrated crisis, or  Cloward-Piven Strategy was inspired by  Saul Alinsky.
> 
> 
> The idea is to create political, financial, and social chaos in order to bring about change  or fundamental transformation if you will.  
> 
> 
> Obama is the Cloward-Piven president.


http://www.breitbart.com/blog/2014/0...ven-president/

----------


## Katzndogz

> The "groundkissers" would cut your head off and consider it a moral good.


obama thought he could unite the US in hatred of Israel and all he got was roadmaster.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The "groundkissers" would cut your head off and consider it a moral good.


Unless he intends to convert and join ISIS or something, maybe??

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

DonGlock26 you rock!

 :Big Grin:

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

fyrenza (11-21-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> obama thought he could unite the US in hatred of Israel and all he got was roadmaster.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

I use to like Israel's government and even supported them but that was a long time ago. Obama has nothing on me.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I use to like Israel's government and even supported them but that was a long time ago. Obama has nothing on me.


Ha ha - well, you know darn well that if anything happened to Israel, all those Israelis would be jumping on planes for New York.

So like, I like Israel very much and I support its right to exist.  :Wink:

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-20-2014),Roadmaster (11-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Ha ha - well, you know darn well that if anything happened to Israel, all those Israelis would be jumping on planes for New York.
> 
> So like, I like Israel very much and I support its right to exist.


Having 6 million mostly very conservative Jews hit New York City would turn New York state into a very RED one.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> If I was harassed and terrorized everyday, had my land and home stolen, and my children murdered, I'd probably celebrate also!


I just got a moment of understanding!

*Q: Why do Palestinians encourage their children to become shahid? (martyrs)
*



> *Shahid* or Shaheed (Arabic: شهيد,‎ šahīd, plural: شُهَدَاء šuhadāʾ ) originates from the Qur'anic Arabic word meaning "witness" and is also used to denote a "martyr." 
> 
> It is used as an honorific for Muslims who have died fulfilling a religious commandment, especially those who die wielding jihad, or...*h**istorically in the military expansion of Islam.*


*A: Because the fewer Palestinians around you, the safer you are.*

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I use to like Israel's government and even supported them but that was a long time ago. Obama has nothing on me.


You support murderers.

Murderers who helped Hitler raise battalions of Muslim SS Troops.

You and Hitler on the same side.

How about that?

----------


## RMNIXON

> Having 6 million mostly very conservative Jews hit New York City would turn New York state into a very RED one.



Actually this is an interesting point.

If anything major went down in Israel to cause flight then the US would be a prime location as it was when the Nazis were on the march in Europe.

How will the Jew Haters deal with that?  :Thinking:

----------


## Invayne

> Ha ha - well, you know darn well that if anything happened to Israel, all those Israelis would be jumping on planes for New York.
> 
> So like, I like Israel very much and I support its right to exist.


They did enough to New York, thank you.

----------


## Invayne

> You support murderers.
> 
> Murderers who helped Hitler raise battalions of Muslim SS Troops.
> 
> You and Hitler on the same side.
> 
> How about that?


Zionists worked with Hitler. Look it up.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Zionists worked with Hitler. Look it up.


One of your usual intellectually sound and scholarly sources, i don't doubt. :Cool20:

----------


## Invayne

> One of your usual intellectually sound and scholarly sources, i don't doubt.


If you had half a brain, you'd research what is being said here. 

But you don't, so never mind.

----------


## RMNIXON

> If you had half a brain, you'd research what is being said here. 
> 
> But you don't, so never mind.




I have always found Ghost to be a well educated person.

So if you mean the kind of self published paranoid conspiracy trash that tries to pass as history then perhaps he missed it?

And don't think your getting anything new on Amazon. The same garbage was circulating with the nut crowd back in the 70's and 80's by mail order.

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (11-21-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I have always found Ghost to be a well educated person.
> 
> So if you mean the kind of self published paranoid conspiracy trash that tries to pass as history then perhaps he missed it?
> 
> And don't think your getting anything new on Amazon. The same garbage was circulating with the nut crowd back in the 70's and 80's by mail order.


That made absolutely no sense whatsoever...LOL!

----------


## Daily Bread

> Where's the rest of The Legion Of Darkness cheering these heroic Pals on?


They're trying out for the lead in Allah Akbar ,the new Broadway musical about Mohammeds rape and marriage of his 9 year old wife. He gave out sweets also.

----------


## patrickt

Zionist is the euphemism that liberals and others who hate Jews use to be more socially correct than their preferred "fucking Jews".

----------


## Invayne

This is boring dealing with idiots.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> This is boring dealing with idiots.


What's REALLY boring is arguing with poorly educated, semi-literate yahoos that have never read a book since high-school who insist on hanging the responsibility for their personal failures and  resentments on a people that have nothing to do with them.

----------

Daily Bread (11-23-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> What's REALLY boring is arguing with poorly educated, semi-literate yahoos that have never read a book since high-school who insist on hanging the responsibility for their personal failures and  resentments on a people that have nothing to do with them.


Idiot # 1 chimes in...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The Queen of the Illiterati comments thereon....

----------


## RMNIXON

> That made absolutely no sense whatsoever...LOL!



Then let me clarify.

The garbage you post is not new or original and certainly not clever. 

And that you result to name calling is rather lame and predictable. 


 :Smiley20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you had half a brain, you'd research what is being said here. 
> 
> But you don't, so never mind.


 You see they change His words. Israelites were not Jews at the beginning. Every time they see the word Israelite, they replace it with Jew. They try to claim  Jews were Hebrews  also  which is not true. Who did Jesus say He was, Are they Hebrews? so _am_ I. Are they Israelites so _am_ I. Are they the seed of Abraham? so _am_ I. As a History buff I know exactly what tribe they came from. It doesn't matter now because Christ came but it's all a lie. This religion these people today picked up is the one He spoke against.

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you had half a brain, you'd research what is being said here. 
> 
> But you don't, so never mind.


 I could put a complete History from the Bible and History resources proving they were  not Israelites at the beginning and why the word Jew doesn't show up till later but the blind cannot see and the deaf cannot hear. They never wondered why Jesus said when they claimed Abraham was their father what Jesus said to them. I don't hate Jews I do hate Judaism the same as He.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I could put a complete History from the Bible and History resources proving they were  not Israelites at the beginning and why the word Jew doesn't show up till later but the blind cannot see and the deaf cannot hear. They never wondered why Jesus said when they claimed Abraham was their father what Jesus said to them. I don't hate Jews I do hate Judaism the same as He.


I've forgotten more about this subject than you will ever know in your life.

So tell me your theory.

----------


## Rutabaga

> The last bulb on the tree, the Mengele holiday.
> The black one, like the bulb with the undead child the Jewish fraud family from sandy hoax presented to the braindead.
> 
> Everything written about a bullshit tree cult is just obfuscation from the main point.
> 
> point being #hoax




years ago,,didnt they [astronomers] downgrade plutos designation from a planet to something that came from uranus?

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (11-22-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> years ago,,didnt they [astronomers] downgrade plutos designation from a planet to something that came from uranus?


That post of Network's could have been pulled from 'Finnegan's Wake'. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rutabaga

> That post of Network's could have been pulled from 'Finnegan's Wake'.


shush!  im trolling,,,your gonna spook him...

----------

